# Anyone have an F250 with the 6.2L?



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking hard at one now. The only way I am going to get a decent 8' long bed truck is either Toyota or Ford F250.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Forget the F250 and Toyota. Just tested a 2011 F150 Supercab with an 8' bed. With the Eco Boost motor and heavy duty tow package, its max tow rating is 11,300 pounds. More than enough for me and it fit me like a glove. 
Just waiting for a price and we will see.


----------



## mulebelly (Jun 10, 2006)

ordered a f250 4 wheel drive 6.2 gas first part of december,f250 has a longer lasting front end than 150 ,have been happier with 250 than,150 v8 in the 150 is basically the old 302,6.2 will yank a knot in it


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Forget the F250 and Toyota. Just tested a 2011 F150 Supercab with an 8' bed. With the Eco Boost motor and heavy duty tow package, its max tow rating is 11,300 pounds. More than enough for me and it fit me like a glove.
> Just waiting for a price and we will see.


Tombo
Where did you test drive the eco-boost?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Tombo
> Where did you test drive the eco-boost?


Yes, do tell.. All I keep hearing, reading and getting from the dealer is they won't arrive until late Feb or March.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Never drove one, but too much money for me. 8 grand more than a similar Toyota.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Go to the Ford site and search for info on the 3.5 Eco Boost motor. They are setting up demo's in major cities. Closest on to me was San Antonio in early February. 
I was trying to buy a 1/2 ton with an 8' bed and 10-11,000 pound towing capacity.
GMC, have to get the Denali
Chevy, still must get a crew cab with the 6.2 motor and real short bed. 
Dodge, I had alot of problems with them and must go with a 3/4 ton to get the 8' bed.
Ford, can bet the 8' bed in an extended cab, but the demand for the new motors has them gouging folks. 
I can get a Tundra double cab with an 8' bed and 10,400 pounds of towing. 
I may just wait when all the fuss is over with.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Trucks*

The new Ford 302, called coyote, 
is totally new. Not the old 302. The new 302 is over 400hp in a Mustang.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have driven the new eco-boost. You might just want to wait. Drive the Toy first, then go drive the eco-boost you won't leave without it!


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

*6.2*

If you want a towing machine, get an F350 with a diesel. Even if the F150 is rated for 11300 lbs that's a big load for a light duty truck. I had a 1991 F350 with a 7.3IDI and towing a 10000 lb rv was at the max tow rating was a big load especially in the hills and mountains. I think gas engine trucks now are overrated when it comes to towing. If they are so capable of these big loads why are 3/4 and 1 ton trucks offered by the big three. Think about it. 1/2 tons in all three makes are the mfg's cash cows.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Continued...Now I have a 2008 F350 with a 6.4 diesel and it is a beast. Will tow anything I have with ease. I don't think a 1/2 ton will do as well. Mileage is better than a gas engine towing. Most gas engines get about 6-8 mpg. My diesel gets 10-12 towing, 13-15 in town and 15-18 on highway. 15 mpg @ 80+ mph and 17-18 @ 65-70 mph.

Don't believe others that say their new truck with a 6.2 Ford or Chevy that pulls so good that they can't tell they are towing anything 'cause it has so much power. That's BS.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I used to have an F350 dually and hauled a large fifth wheel RV. We are looking at a much smaller toy hauler and since we live in Rockport, just go short distances for fishing trips and hurricane evacuations. 
This will be my only vehicle to drive so 95% is daile commutes. I loved the torque of a diesel, but its not needed this go around. 
I started looking at 1/2 ton rigs with an 8' bed, not much choice there. 
Its down to a Toyota or F150.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

IMO, toyota tundra is way better engineered than the fords are... I have an F250, but if I was going that class it would be a tundra... good luck


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Tombo,

Crawl under a Tacoma or Tundra and take a look. Almost a copy of an F150. So much for engineered better than a Ford. A copy. If Toyotas are so great why is Ford the most sold trucks for the last 34 years. Toyota has had to shut down their plant in San Antonio for extended periods because of poor sales. Many years the F series sales totals are as much as Chevy, GMC, Dodge and Toyotas combined.

The F250/350 sales for last year (2010) was 50% of the U.S. 3/4 and 1 ton market.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

If your getting a 4x4 go with the f-250 heavier built and the straight axle wont wear out ball joints every 80k miles. I have had nothing but good luck with my f-350, I have over 120xxx miles and havent even touched the brakes on it yet.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Buy American!!!


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*5.0*

I was at the stealership yesterday, they are getting 440hp out of the 5.0 in the 2011 Mustang!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> Buy American!!!


X2


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is another thought for you. Go find you a clean 2000-2003 F250-F350 with low miles on the clock for a good price. Then go buy you a brand new Ford Edge. This way you get the best of both worlds for the same money you will be spening on the new truck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Reel Cajun said:


> I was at the stealership yesterday, they are getting 440hp out of the 5.0 in the 2011 Mustang!


That's awesome! (if you're driving a mustang)

What RPM are those numbers coming in at? 4000, 5000 RPM - higher?? Becuase lord knows when I pull a boat or trailer, I want to cruise down the road with my engine pulling 5k RPM... :slimer::headknock:slimer:

Always need to remember one thing about torque - when is it available? Having 500 ft/lbs of torque at or near redline is pointless when you only get 200 ft/lb around 2k RPM (which is where most of our trucks are running at around 65-70 MPH).

Sorry for the sarcasm, but don't get too excited as some of these newer engines are just the same old kool-aid in a different glass. Now the 6.7 Diesel and the 3.5 Twin Turbo Eco-Boost are notable newcomers... Time will tell though. :cheers:


----------



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

*buy American?*



capt mullet said:


> Buy American!!!


The Tundra's are made in San Antonio, Texas. I would support that any day over paying some UAW worker in Detriot to go on strike because they think $60+/hour is poor working conditions. Come the f*ck on. Its time to crush these unions.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Buy American Crusty? Toyotas are not built in San Antonio. They are assembled in San Antonio. Profits go back to Japan.

Detroit auto workers don't make $60 per hour (even with benefits). Unions are not the problem. It is the corportations and polititians that have sold us out. No one wants to make any thing here any more. 200% profit when it is made in China or somewhere else that pays their workers 3 dollars a day.


----------

